# Skin darkening



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi
I'm a newbie to this forum, and the breed. I have a question, and I guess this is the place for it.

My furbutt is 5 months old, and coat seems to be growing out nicely. I'm using a whitening shampoo on her, from advise from my groomer. When she is wet, she has these black spots on her skin, and they are getting larger as she ages. They aren't raised spots, it seems to be in the pigment itself. The rest of her skin is pink. She hasn't been out in the sun a lot.

Is this normal? Is it from the shampoo? Her food? She only gets dry kibble. Her poo gets runny if she eats wet dog food, hasn't had it in a long time. I'm sort of at a loss for answers on this one.
Thanks
Barb


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

don't worry, it's perfectly normal. it's skin pigmentation and usually gets more pronounced with sun exposure. Some dogs have more 'cow spots' than others. 

Whitening shampoos can be drying, so make sure you aren't using it every bath.

Please post some pics of your baby!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Cow spots? Yep, that's what they look like!!!!! I had been using the whitener shampoo each bath, but I have noticed she seems a little itchy. Was going to check out conditioners for her this week, she had the frizzies last night.

What kind of regular, non whitening shampoos does everybody here use, and where to get it?
Barb


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

spookiesmom said:


> Hi
> I'm a newbie to this forum, and the breed. I have a question, and I guess this is the place for it.
> 
> My furbutt is 5 months old, and coat seems to be growing out nicely. I'm using a whitening shampoo on her, from advise from my groomer. When she is wet, she has these black spots on her skin, and they are getting larger as she ages. They aren't raised spots, it seems to be in the pigment itself. The rest of her skin is pink. She hasn't been out in the sun a lot.
> ...


I can relate .... I panicked when those pigment spots started showing up on Bailey. When my poor furbutt is in the bath he looks something like a Jersey cow :w00t: ! Now I am starting to notice what I call a dark "freckle" spot in the center of his nose.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Here is my first malt Lucy being ladylike and showing her cow spots. :thumbsup:

I would definitely use a conditioner each time you bath her. I alternate shampoo/conditioners but you can try one of yours on her. I like Dove Go Fresh and Garnier Fructis sleek and shiny, and I usually dilute it about 15 to 1.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Awwww, he's so cute! She has a pink spot on her nose. You know how intense the FL sun can be. I'm north of you, around Tampa. Anything I should or shouldn't do in the summer?


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Spookie has some like that on her tummy, the really large dark ones are on her spine. These are much darker than the tummy ones.


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Here is my first malt Lucy being ladylike and showing her cow spots. :thumbsup:
> 
> I would definitely use a conditioner each time you bath her. I alternate shampoo/conditioners but you can try one of yours on her. I like Dove Go Fresh and Garnier Fructis sleek and shiny, and I usually dilute it about 15 to 1.


Well with a face like that I guess you don't need to be "ladylike"  Lucy is just adorable :wub:


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

spookiesmom said:


> Spookie has some like that on her tummy, the really large dark ones are on her spine. These are much darker than the tummy ones.


Bailey's tummy spots are smaller too and the ones down his back and sides are much larger and darker. As long as they are "normal" I guess it's ok. Like you .... I'm new to all of this myself but I'm certain you will get many responses to your questions here .... these ladies know their stuff and are totally awesome :aktion033:.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I learn something new every day here. Thanks for asking!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i learn alot of new stuff everyday too , i love this forum


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I Love it when they sleep belly to the sky.... the ultimate compliment - they feel perfectly safe and relaxed!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

> I usually dilute it about 15 to 1


Do you dilute the shampoo, conditioner, or both?


----------



## Ladybird (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I believe pigmentation and those "cow spots" depend on hormones, too. I notice less pigmentation and fewer/lighter spots when my girls are right after delivering their babies.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Pepper had these at about the same age as the OP's doggie...they have all faded away almost completely now, though. Time seems to have made the difference for her.


----------

